# feeding fresh marijuana leaves to crickets?



## hibludij (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried with a small piece of leaf and they were fighting over the small leaf like maniacs even though they had plenty of other food types available.   

I know bugs and other animals in the wild love to eat marijuana and was just wondering do they get high from it or is it really good for them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 2, 2012)

hibludij said:


> I tried with a small piece of leaf and they were fighting over the small leaf like maniacs even though they had plenty of other food types available.
> 
> I know bugs and other animals in the wild love to eat marijuana and was just wondering do they get high from it or is it really good for them?



Ahahahahaha you my friend made my day 
You should totally feed those crickets to your other pets.
I honestly don't know if they get "high", maybe it just has a high nutrition content?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lenxx (Jul 2, 2012)

And i just have to ask... Why would You feed them marihuana at all? 
Did You by any chance really belive it would've be good cricket-food... ?
If not, its just stupid...  
Oh, wait, its a bit stupid no matter how You think about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## billopelma (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't see the harm in it, maybe they'll start chirping out some reggae beats, lol.
My parrots love hemp seed, used to be able to get it at a local farm/feed store but they stopped carrying it...

Bill

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

wow.. ive read it all lol:sarcasm::laugh:

---------- Post added 07-02-2012 at 04:36 PM ----------




billopelma said:


> I don't see the harm in it, maybe they'll start chirping out some reggae beats


 Bill that was hilarious. thanks for the laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poisoned (Jul 2, 2012)

AFAIK they are not capable of getting high because invert's nerve system doesn't make use of neurotransmitters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

poisoned are you saying that applies to ALL inverts? im not so sure on that.. havent you ever seen the pics of spider webs on different types of drugs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## poisoned (Jul 2, 2012)

grayzone said:


> poisoned are you saying that applies to ALL inverts? im not so sure on that.. havent you ever seen the pics of spider webs on different types of drugs?


I thought those were fake, maybe I'm totally wrong. Will do research and update all of you.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.nolifescience.com/2012/05/02/effects-of-drugs-on-spiders-web-construction/ 
if any of this is true (lots of info available with a quick search) im sure crickets would be affected as well.. I would NOT advise feeding your other animals the crickets, but ultimately thats up to you

---------- Post added 07-02-2012 at 04:54 PM ----------

ok.. just watched the vid in the link .. THAT is a joke lol.. im not to sure about the rest, but if im correct its been studied and proven.. I am only speaking on what ive read, and dont know FOR SURE  (if i saw it online it HAS to be true :sarcasm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poisoned (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, I was totally wrong.

Inverts also use neurotransmitters in their nervous system and are capable of being "high". I wouldn't feed those crickets to my Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

whats done is done, but im curious as to WHY? you could have just made butter for yourself to enjoy, and just gave them crumbs of goodies cooked with the butter.. win win for you AND the crickets. :wink: I personally gave up the greens 7- 8yrs ago, but STILL miss it at times.

Feeding them leaves/shake probably gives them a quick buzz and a killer headache :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Seriously lol. Looks like the next step to getting hard to breed species to produce babies. Get the female high or drunk lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ahmet29992 (Jul 2, 2012)

grayzone said:


> http://www.nolifescience.com/2012/05/02/effects-of-drugs-on-spiders-web-construction/
> if any of this is true (lots of info available with a quick search) im sure crickets would be affected as well.. I would NOT advise feeding your other animals the crickets, but ultimately thats up to you
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-02-2012 at 04:54 PM ----------
> ...


Lol, I first looked at the video thinking it was real, comparing it with the pictures of the webs above. Then it started to seem suspicious, and when there was a piece of paper on the spider's web, I burst out in laughter.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

it COULD be an interesting observation John.. i wonder if it affects a spiders ability to reproduce or if drugs would affect the offspring in any way (even  indirectly among a few generations)  much like drugs have been affecting humans for many generations now..


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well i guess when it comes time to pair my P. muticus, the night before i could fill her waterdish with yager lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 2, 2012)

Too much human bias I think lol, the MJ plant is probably a host plant for some inverts.  If they eat it, it's prob OK for them.  Nature it not fooled that easily, if it's not good for them, it's likely they won't eat it.  Always exceptions though.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 2, 2012)

just be sure to give the male redbull to bring to the party.. otherwise the yager should go untouched lol..


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 3, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Seriously lol. Looks like the next step to getting hard to breed species to produce babies. Get the female high or drunk lol.


Said the female T to the male, "I was going to kill you after last night, but I just feel so mellow, man."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jul 3, 2012)

This totally sound like something my brother would do.  Glad he doesn't have access to my T's or feeders!  

I don't believe in giving animals marijuana.  Even if it's a "bug." I think most everyone has tried MJ in their past but doesn't mean you should be giving it to your feeders. But it's your feeders, your money.  Do what you want.


----------



## hibludij (Jul 4, 2012)

well my crickets are alright after eating the pot, they didn't behave any different or showed symptoms of being high. i don't think their metabolism can extract THC from the plant, even human metabolism is very poor in extracting it and you would have to eat alot of buds that are rich in thc to even feel a buz eating leaves wont effect your system in any way. so unless you would blow the smoke in their cage i don't think it has any effect on them.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 4, 2012)

Bee keepers often calm their bees by smoking them.  They burn a variety of legal substances to generate the smoke.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 4, 2012)

hibludij said:


> well my crickets are alright after eating the pot, they didn't behave any different or showed symptoms of being high. i don't think their metabolism can extract THC from the plant, even human metabolism is very poor in extracting it and you would have to eat alot of buds that are rich in thc to even feel a buz eating leaves wont effect your system in any way. so unless you would blow the smoke in their cage i don't think it has any effect on them.


Well, human metabolism can extract THC pretty well. But, THC has to be heated (it can be cooled down afterwards) to be effective. Brownies make sense?



Introvertebrate said:


> Bee keepers often calm their bees by smoking them.  They burn a variety of legal substances to generate the smoke.


Any smoke will affect bees. I'm not sure how, but I think CO and CO2 do they work. My grandpa and my dad use only Fomes fomentarius and it does it's work.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 4, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Any smoke will affect bees. I'm not sure how, but I think CO and CO2 do they work. My grandpa and my dad use only Fomes fomentarius and it does it's work.


I would imagine that smoke has a similar effect in other invertebrates.


----------



## macj1983 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cat nip? Cats love this stuff and you can tell as bill would say they are hearing some reggae 
So I think it could be said that our six legged and eight legged  buds could enjoy some green. Who knows it a stressful life put there bug eat bug stuff man. . Lol


----------



## BrettG (Jul 4, 2012)

Some of you guys realize that you cannot just eat weed and get high,right?It must be prepared accordingly to be effective.IE cooked in oil/fat....


----------



## poisoned (Jul 4, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Some of you guys realize that you cannot just eat weed and get high,right?It must be prepared accordingly to be effective.IE cooked in oil/fat....


That's not true. If you bake a bud and eat it, you will get just as high. Cooking in fat is done because no one wants to eat spinach cookies and THC dissolves in fat.


----------



## groovyspider (Jul 4, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Seriously lol. Looks like the next step to getting hard to breed species to produce babies. Get the female high or drunk lol.


Hello mass produced p.mets HAHA!


----------



## Niffarious (Jul 4, 2012)

This has got to be the most hilarious thing I have read on here in a while.

But what has been mentioned is correct, the THC has to be heated. 

So, I guess if you fed it to the crickets then made baked cricket popcorn you'd have a problem. Or possibly just really, really hungry tarantulas?

Regardless, I have to ask...why? Why even risk it?


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jul 4, 2012)

Brett, you should really sit back and take the boys advice   "If you bake a bud and eat it, you will get just as high." 

1) Place bud in oven - turn oven to 500 degrees

2) Remove hot charred bud - eat and enjoy.

3) Grateful Dead and Communism will commence


----------



## BrettG (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds just wonderful.Nice and crispy...And maybe I should have clarified,you cannot just grab a piece of marijuana from a plant/out of a bag/out of the ditch and eat it,and get high.Charring I could understand,but I am talking about raw,uncooked/unheated raw material.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jul 4, 2012)

hmm thats weird, well it works for me all the time - even with grass clippings. I can mow up the yard and weedwack all the poison ivy into a big pile.

it can be smoked, eaten or even rubbed all over the body - and before you know it - you can experience the effects of yardijuana. 

that's how they make that K2 stuff. - anyone here into bath salts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm quite sure they did actually test drugs on real spiders and I think that popular video is a spoof on that.

 I don't see why he can't feed them hemp unless he really values the spiders' health or whatever he feeds them to. Maybe do an experiment with a cheap tarantula species that populates quick and grows fairly quick and see if there are any long or short term affects. 

 I would like to know if it would change the males' chirps at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khil (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow are you people so paranoid that you think marijuana kills people and crickets? Damn. And even if it does have a negative effect on crickets...what's the life of a dozen crickets compared to the knowledge it will give to the community?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 7, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> I would like to know if it would change the males' chirps at all.


They might start singing folk music.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## poisoned (Jul 7, 2012)

khil said:


> Wow are you people so paranoid that you think marijuana kills people and crickets? Damn. And even if it does have a negative effect on crickets...what's the life of a dozen crickets compared to the knowledge it will give to the community?


No one is paranoid about it. It just doesn't seem to be best idea, because crickets are feeders for our precious animals. There is evidence, that drugs will change behavior of spiders. They might not die, but who knows what effects it has in long term. Remember that inverts are completely different from us, so effect of drugs are unpredictable.


----------



## flex (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO 
Why waste some good bud on crickets???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jul 7, 2012)

flex said:


> LMAO
> Why waste some good bud on crickets???


Like you Americans know anything about good bud j/k.


----------



## macj1983 (Jul 8, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Like you Americans know anything about good bud j/k.


Have u seen the movie half baked!!?  Lol jk


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 8, 2012)

You're waisting some good stuff, man.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 8, 2012)

My guess is they saw the leaves, had a deep conversation with each other saying "You know what, as crickets we live a short life, might as well get high right? YOLO" no really I know hemp seeds are highly nutritious, not sure about the leaves though. If it was just for kicks to see what would happen I don't see much harm for all we know it might have tasted like a treat to them, but of course you should feed them something else for health

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Jul 9, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Like you Americans know anything about good bud j/k.


"Oliver Stone has smoked great marijuana all over the world, from Vietnam and Thailand to Jamaica and South Sudan. But the filmmaker says the best weed is made in the USA and that pot could be a huge growth industry for taxpayers if it were legalized."

http://www.kcby.com/news/entertainment/Oliver-Stone-Good-old-USA-has-worlds-best-weed-161460975.html


----------



## poisoned (Jul 9, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> "Oliver Stone has smoked great marijuana all over the world, from Vietnam and Thailand to Jamaica and South Sudan. But the filmmaker says the best weed is made in the USA and that pot could be a huge growth industry for taxpayers if it were legalized."
> 
> http://www.kcby.com/news/entertainment/Oliver-Stone-Good-old-USA-has-worlds-best-weed-161460975.html


I agree, I smoked some very good herbs in Cali. But nothing beats the natural taste of homegrown Slovenian weed


----------



## Susannuh (Jul 9, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> hmm thats weird, well it works for me all the time - even with grass clippings. I can mow up the yard and weedwack all the poison ivy into a big pile.
> 
> it can be smoked, eaten or even rubbed all over the body - and before you know it - you can experience the effects of yardijuana.
> 
> that's how they make that K2 stuff. - anyone here into bath salts?


Apparently "zombies" like bath salts. Or so I've seen...


----------



## Michiel (Jul 9, 2012)

Everyone knows the best stuff comes from holland americans use seeds from our plants, just like the jamaicans...you have to smoke a kilo of that asian crap to feel something...If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Michiel (Jul 9, 2012)

Dutch weed is the best. Stone has no taste

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jul 9, 2012)

nhandu chronmatus is the best


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Jul 9, 2012)

*Haha*

This thread cracks me up. I dont understand why or what you want out of giving your crickets marijuana. Do you want them to eat more? or just have high crickets?


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahaha, this is almost starting to turn into a thread for the Watering Hole. 

 Look on the bright side, if they really do get the munchies, they won't leave any produce you've given them to waste. Though I wouldn't care to have crickets demanding I drive through Taco Bell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jul 11, 2012)

Hahaha! Oh my gosh this thread is just... I don't even know. XD I DON'T EVEN KNOW 

I will say it made me chuckle and shake my head.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 12, 2012)

Need I say anymore?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 12, 2012)

This post totally made my day!  I just hope you don't have PETA and the DEA breaking down your door tomorrow.  J/K... have fun


----------



## tileslave (Jul 16, 2012)

Catfish, I don't think you have to fill their waterbowl with Yager! lol, I remember as a kid my grandfather putting a teaspoon of whiskey in the hummingbird feeder! man, after a couple sips them poor birds couldn't even land to get another drink!


----------



## davegrimm1 (Jul 17, 2012)

it does seem a waste to feed good weed to bugs, I would however put southern oregon's up against any in the world, I'm sure some those saying that USA's is of poor quality is not speaking from expeirience.  

The Dea dont want it until harvest time, that way they can sell it.................


----------



## hennibbale (Nov 7, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 7, 2016)

poisoned said:


> AFAIK they are not capable of getting high because invert's nerve system doesn't make use of neurotransmitters.


Flies and other arthropods can get drunk.


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

hennibbale said:


> LMAO


Why did you revive this thread


----------



## Willuminati (Nov 7, 2016)

Let those crix hit the ROOR


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 7, 2016)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Why did you revive this thread


To upset you.

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## hennibbale (Nov 9, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> To upset you.


Not him, but @Toxoderidae


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 21, 2016)

Insects lack an endocannabinoid system, it is impossible for them to get stoned.

  Only vertebrates possess that.  Many insects love feasting on cannabis, and will ruin crops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2016)

catfishrod69 said:


> Seriously lol. Looks like the next step to getting hard to breed species to produce babies. Get the female high or drunk lol.


I think that will backfire on you, from what I gather it's likely they will just chill while they admire the patterns and shapes of their substrate, while contemplating the meaning of life, existence, and why food falls from the sky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xenodamus (Nov 22, 2016)

Smokehound714 is right. It will have no impact on them, but they will probably eat it. Can't hurt-variety is the spice of life- however you could use those trimmings to make concentrates....but I'll kermit&tea meme on that.


----------

